# Want to get into GenCon Indy for free?



## Lazlow (Jun 13, 2005)

_Update:  True Heroes is now looking for *part-time * volunteers only.  Please note that we cannot pay for travel, and part-time volunteers will need to make their own hotel arrangements._

*[font=+2]True Heroes and True Dungeon will be at GenCon, Indy!  Please join us![/font]*

For those of you who aren’t familiar with True Heroes, this amazing event is a walk-through super hero adventure inspired by Upper Deck’s Vs. trading card game.  _Not a LARP_, as no role-playing is required, players battle villains, solve puzzles, and face other challenges in a spectacular setting featuring fully illustrated walls right out of a comic; fully detailed, hand-made props; and high-tech equipment such as touchscreens, surveillance equipment, surround sound, and digital projectors.  *Sponsored by Upper Deck Entertainment*, True Heroes debuted at GenCon Indy last year with resounding success, and was the sleeper hit of GenCon SoCal.  This year’s adventure features Marvel’s Mightiest Heroes, The Avengers – read more about this incredible event right here!

True Dungeon, *sponsored by none other than Wizards Of The Coast*, is True Heroes’ sister event (VERY BIG sister) and has been a main draw of both GenCon Indy and SoCal for two years running.  This third year promises to be the best one yet, featuring an unprecedented 7,000 square foot fantasy tavern, where gamers can relax, quaff a few brews, swap tall tales, and revel in the D&D gaming culture.  The True Dungeon game itself is a full-size walk-through fantasy dungeon adventure (also not a LARP!) based on the D20 system, complete with traps, puzzles, monsters, and quintessential D&D moments.  This year, to take advantage of the massive 21,000 square foot Marriott Grand Ballroom, we’re offering TWO separate adventures, each designed for 7 players and with a running time of two hours.  For more information on this mind-blowing event, visit the True Dungeon website, or read GenCon’s write up here. 

*Right now we are looking for volunteers to help out with True Heroes.  Be “one of us” part time:*

*Part time: *  You will work Thursday to Saturday, 4 hours a day.  We will do our best to work with part-time volunteers working out a 4-hour shift that will allow them to attend the events at GenCon they want to attend, but we will not be able to break up the 4-hour block.

Part time volunteers will be rewarded with a free True Heroes t-shirt and a free GenCon badge.


_We’re very sorry, but travel money cannot be provided for GenCon Indy._

*When:*  GenCon Indy is August 18 – 21.  Part-time volunteers need to show up by Thursday morning , 9am sharp, (Aug. 18) for assignment.

*Where:*  True Adventures will be based in the Indianapolis Marriott this year, located directly across from the Indianapolis Convention Center.

If you want to volunteer please email me, Lazlow (via my profile) and provide the following: full name, address, phone number (and cell), and email.

Thanks!  And if you’re not interested in volunteering, I hope to see you there as a player!

Feel free to post here with any questions about either events.


----------



## Lazlow (Jun 15, 2005)

*bump*


----------



## Lazlow (Jun 20, 2005)

Please note that this call for volunteers is now open to everyone regardless of location!  (Previously only open for Indy locals.)


----------



## Tjxavier (Jun 21, 2005)

*I'm Game*

Hey, Lazlo!  I'm definately interested in volunteering.  I've already got the time off of work and would LOVE the opportunity to get behind the scenes of True Dungeon.  I tried to email you through your profile, but it said you weren't accepting emails from other users.  It might be user error though, I just signed up to EnWorld when a friend let me know of your offer and don't know my way around yet.
  Anyway, since I can't email you (or send private messages), you can contact me at El_bandelero@yahoo.com if you're still needing volunteers.  I live in Indy and so will have no problem making it to the Con all day every day.  I'll gladly give you any and all other info you need through email... I just don't want to post all my info here.


----------



## Lazlow (Jun 21, 2005)

Great!  Thanks for your interest, and thanks for pointing out my email problem, there.   I've sent an email to the address you gave me.  If you know of anyone else who might be interested, please pass the offer along to them, too!


----------



## Lazlow (Jun 22, 2005)

*bump*


----------



## Lazlow (Jun 28, 2005)

*bump*


----------

